
Show HN: WebGL Rubik's Snake - nopjia
https://www.iamnop.com/snake/
======
nopjia
Hello HN!

I finally finished my quarantine project. It's a tribute to a classic toy I
grew up with, the Rubik's Snake!

I made an interactive 3D model of the snake that you can play with. Use the
arrow buttons to navigate and rotate each block. (You can also use arrow keys
on your keyboard.) Once you made a shape, you can hit the camera button to
submit and it will appear in the gallery. It will also save your shape to the
URL so you can share the custom link. I look forward to seeing what you guys
come up with!

Would love to hear any comments or feedback! Thanks!

~~~
indentit
This is awesome, thanks for sharing - I have one of these snakes at home and
only knew how to make the ball - now I can impress my kids with other shapes!

